# Do335 at Oberpfaffenhofen



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2010)

Also see this article with more aerial pic of destruction .

WWII Aerial Images Unearthed: US Pilots' Snapshots Reveal Extent of Germany's Post-War Devastation - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2010)

Great shots mate! Very sad too.


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2010)

I see the Dorniers but what are those other planes? They look like trainers.

EDIT: Dope that I am, I can see they're 335s also just 'missing' a few parts!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2010)

8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mark222 (May 19, 2010)

Hi,
The Do335 has always since a small boy been my favourite aircraft what a shame that there is only one left ,first saw the only survivor at the silverhill facility when it had just returned from Germany many years ago approx 22 years ago always intended to return ,had a open invitation to work there but unable to fill it will have to go and see it now it's on display do have some photos of my visit of the D0335 wrapped in bubble wrap as well as other great planes in the same hanger it's a long time ago but they were .
Do335
Go229[HoIX]
Ba 349 Natter
Kyūshū J7W1 Shinden
Nakajima J9Y .
engine from a He177
Me210/ 410[my have been a Ar210/410
a US flying saucer from the 1950's
below are the only photos that i can find at the moment tried to transfer from slides they are rather dark .if i mix up some photos with planes of fame i'm sorry.
the jumo 004 and undercarrage shots are the Go229.the engine with the red number on was also the Go229 if i remember ,please correct me if i'm wrong.the nose art was from the 210/410?
mark


----------



## mark222 (May 19, 2010)

2


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2010)

Great pics Mark! You can still make them out.


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2010)

Yep, that of the Ho IX main indercarriage wells is fantastic - thanks!!!


----------



## T Bolt (May 19, 2010)

Here's what the Do335 looks like today. Well at least last spring when I took the picture in D.C.


----------



## mark222 (May 19, 2010)

Hi,
Must get back to see it, wonder if it still has the dent in the top tail fin?it's a pity that i did not have any money at the time ,the natter was offered to me for restoration at my expense. at the time i was there the Arado 234 was still at silver hill after restoration as well as the Japanese twin engined night fighter they were working on,
the man in charge of the facility was a guy called Bucklemeyer? assume that he has retired now.the natter was still on it's cradle sat lost in a corner those were happy days.can't find all the photos that i took.
Mark


----------



## bobbysocks (May 19, 2010)

some of the pics on that link were incredibly clear! excellant find


----------



## Erich (May 19, 2010)

top pic of non clarity taken by a P-38 in Mai of 45. part of the Sammlung Birkholz collection.

E printed hopeful with approval ? page 20 of the German publication jet and prop, band 6, juli 1996


----------



## ashiphire (May 20, 2010)

great picture

i would love to go see it in person on day


----------



## diddyriddick (May 21, 2010)

Nice stuff! Given how few of the 335s were made, I wonder if the Germans were ever able to assemble more than that in one place....


----------

